# Green vicks with balace scale embossed on bottom.



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 22, 2011)

I was squirming under a old outbuilding and found this green bottle excatly the size and shape of a vicke vapor rub, that has a imgae of a weight scale embossed on the bottom in the center. The bottle also has raides bumps in a strip on the bottom of the neck and on the very bottom side ring.
 On two sides at the bottom is the word Duraglass.  What did ths bottle hold?


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you sure it's a balance scale and not the Owens Bottle Co. logo ?


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 22, 2011)

There really is a courts ballance scale and below that is the Ivens mark with a 4 to the left and a 6 to the right.  Above the scale is a 9.


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2011)

I would like to see a pic...if you can[]


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't right now because my mother does not have her camra with her.  I also found a 16OZ (one pint) ACL pepsi cola bottle nearby. Is it worth anything?


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2011)

not really...


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 22, 2011)

So has anyone ever seen a little green vicks sized bottle with a scale embossed on the bottom of it?


----------



## Blackglass (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, it certainly dates to around the 1950's. Duraglass was big around that time. The bumps make me think it could have been some sort of poison or rat killer. I suppose it could have also been some sort of salve or cream maybe?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2011)

> There really is a courts ballance scale and below that is the Ivens mark with a 4 to the left and a 6 to the right. Above the scale is a 9.


 
 Hey JCF,

 Yer killing me with this description. What the deuce is an "Ivens mark?" When's the camera coming?


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 24, 2011)

I dug a few of these about 10 yrs ago, they did not have screw threads, if I remember correctly. My guess at the time were 1940's, I had them in 3 or 4 sizes up to about a pint size, they did have a weight scale embossed on the bottom. Not sure what they held though, pretty green jars anyway, Sold mine to a little old lady at a garage sale for $3.00. JB


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2011)

JCF is this the bottle you have ?
      Jim


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2011)

Got it, McKesson Boric acid jars....

 http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Vtg-McKesson-Duraglas-Green-Glass-Bottle-Jars-w-Lids-/160603507278?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2564b70a4e


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 24, 2011)

Is this worth anything or should I pitch it out?


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2011)

The seller had this one and one double this size that didn't sell for $10 for the pair, I'd say no value, if you like it keep it if not let it go....Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2011)

> Got it, McKesson Boric acid jars....


 
 Hey Jim,

 Well done, sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Way to persevere & nail it.




From.


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanx Surf, a simple Duraglas Green search of completed E-Bay items did it...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Thanx Surf, a simple Duraglas Green search of completed E-Bay items did it...[]


 
 Oh, okay,

 Nevermind...[8D][8D]


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2011)

You're gonna laugh here Surf, in Honor of Mr. Peter "COLUMBO" Falk I actually changed my Facebook name to Det. Columbo today because he's my favorite TV character of all time. I know everything about every episode every recorded. I have long been trying to acquire the Sing Sing NY yearbook of his because I like him so much, I imagine a few will be popping up on e-bay now that he has passed. The last one I bid on sold for over $400...Jim

 Starting tomorrow I will be posting a youtube link to each episode on a daily basis, starting with the very first episode, on my Facebook page until all episodes are represented. All my friends on FB have been told to address me as Lieutenant until all the episodes have been tubed....LOL

R.I.P. Mr. Falk !!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 27, 2011)

i have lots of cobalt vicks jars but no green ones.


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 4, 2011)

If you plan on tossing it, let me know cuz I'm sure I can give it a good home. . .I kinda like the small duraglass made bottles.


----------

